# E2 Exam Help



## jmc (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm preparing for the E2 and thought that I reseached everything in advance. Here's where I'm confused. I looked over the National Certification Bulletin and determined that the 2011 NEC would be the code edition for a computer based test. I confirmed this with the certification office. Since electrical is probably my weakest discipline, I opted fof the practice exam offered through the online campus folks. When I opened the test it referenced the 2008 NEC. I had already purchased the '11. I called certification and all the tech could say was "well I'm stumped". Great.

Now some will say there isn't much difference in the two and you'll be fine. I'd prefer the edition Pearsonvue is using and would like everything to match up like the B2, M2 and P2 I recently took.

Any advice/help will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 8, 2012)

jmc said:
			
		

> I had already purchased the '11.


Then be aware of this; Errata No.: 70-11-1



> Now some will say there isn't much difference in the two and you'll be fine.


I would not be one of those, IMO there have been significant changes made. You can find free 2011 practice tests and quizzes here.


----------



## jmc (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the info!


----------



## snowroski (Apr 16, 2012)

I just passed my E2 today and it was based on the 2008 NEC.  One thing that surprised me is that I only had one question on calculations.  I recommend buying a study guide with a ton of questions (that is what I did) and go through and answer each question.  It takes a few weeks to go through it all, but, you really learn your way through the book.  The test is still very difficult, I ended up using every last second to get through the 80 questions.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## twistr2002 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont use prometrics testing agency, they tell you they are scheduling you for the 2008(confirmed mutliple times while on the phone) and then it ends up being the 2011,  twice now. horrible customer service to boot. they also short you an hour and 30 questions.so its 50 questions 2 hours not 80 questions and 3 hours .  What a horrible experience.   Just my 2 cents.


----------



## snowroski (Apr 19, 2012)

I used Pearson VUE.  Nice experience.  In the past with Prometric, I don't recall the poor service, but I did like that the tests were often shorter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jmc (May 21, 2012)

ugh!

I failed embarrassed to say. According to my score sheet, 71. Apparently I need to tighten up with feeders, etc. I figure I better study harder and retake asap so most is still fresh. Instead of plans, they use exhibits from a drop-down button. They were impossible to make out...poor graphics! Btw, there were no calcs on my test...Pearson Vue.


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

get a hold of mike holts electrical exam prep book and go through the whole thing. you won't it then. it covers everything from theory to special occupancies. i've used 'em in the past for myself and as part of the cirriculum for apprenticeship training classes.  great stuff


----------

